
Give Green Cards to Tech Graduates? Yes, but Take Care - zeusdx
http://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-07-07/clinton-plan-on-tech-worker-shortage-needs-tweaking
======
zeusdx
Any possibility that Hillary's plan will come to reality, in case she gets
elected?

Also, will this mean US graduates currently living outside USA could apply for
US Green Cards?

